# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Thế giới Games > Game Online - MMO >  Kiếm thế Private

## danghoaqt

Các bạn ơi! bạn nào có kiếm thế private server nào hay chỉ mình với hoặc ai đang chuẩn bị có ý định lập 1 server thì có thể cho mình tham gia cùng được ko?

----------


## iwinonline365

cũng đang thắc mắc giống bạn

----------


## ykhoapasteur

Hóng

----------

